# Happy birthday chris!!!! Auroranut



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mate!!!








Cheers 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Denis!!:hat::wave:
Another year closer to death....:drunk:
Bloody good day- Scott scored me a YAMAS HAWG!!!!
Bud (Dubau) sent me a minty Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!! He didn't even know it was my birthday but I'm claiming it as a b/day pressie anyway, and of course your early pressie a GHOST!!
I also scored a 2 piece leather lounge suite for my new uni...er... apartment.
I wouldn't be caught dead for quids!... well, not today anyway...

Chris.:hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool...That Yamas Hawg is a Great Kit:thumbsup:
...although they went a little overboard on the Sprue:drunk::freak:
Cheers







Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not wrong mate! The box is heavy!
I'm gonna have to look for the cult replacement head for it- either that or find a red jelly bean and a twist tie...

Chris.:hat:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well happy birthday Chris even though I don't understand that Aussie slang! And it sounds like you got some neat things and are having a great time, best way to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

hey happy birthday !


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

:hat: Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Chris, and many more! :hat: Hope you have a _GREAT _ Bday! :thumbsup:
Cheers too ya mate! :woohoo:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*A very happy birthday to a fellow modeler, and all around great guy.

Z
*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Chris, it sounds like the postman brought things on the right day, and thanks to mcdougall for flagging it up!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy birthday Chris!!! Always nice to get models for presents. 
Steve


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Chris! Sounds like it's been a good one!!

- Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes guys. It truly means a lot to me to know I have such great friends here. 
Life's been getting in the way of my usual postings over the last year or so and I haven't been around or posting as often as I used to though I tend to lurk when I can. That'll hopefully change as I settle into a routine in my new place and start modelling full time again.
I had a GREAT birthday! So many cool kits and the lounge suite but also lots of phone calls and visits from friends. I was up 'til 2am talking models with my mates! 
Again guys, thank you for your wishes. It's a privilege to be here and to count you all as friends.
I'll stop being soppy now....

Chris.:hat::wave:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Happy (late) Birthday Chris,

Sounds like you had a top day and scored some cool goodies!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Even though I didn't understand half of what you and Mcdougall were saying to one another......

*HAPPY A YEAR CLOSER TO DEATH DAY!!*

hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks mate. 
Yeah, I had a great day. To top it off, it's Fathers Day today and my son Scott gave me a JB Hi-Fi gift voucher. I'm off to pick up the latest Venture Bros. DVD in a minute...

Chris.:hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Even though I didn't understand half of what you and Mcdougall were saying to one another......
> 
> *HAPPY A YEAR CLOSER TO DEATH DAY!!*
> 
> hal9001-


We were just yammering on about the Yama Hawg kit polar Lights gave away years ago...and Chris got one for his Birthday:thumbsup:
Here's a shot of the kit...
Couldn't tell the Sprue from the actual kit...and get this...
NO INSTRUCTIONS !!!









...and here is the finished model...

















Great Score Chris!!!
Be sure to post pictures when you get 'er done!!!
Cheers
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Crap, how COULD I forget?!!! Happy Birthday, mate, yer one of the best guys I know!:hat::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> Even though I didn't understand half of what you and Mcdougall were saying to one another......
> 
> *HAPPY A YEAR CLOSER TO DEATH DAY!!*
> 
> hal9001-


Thanks Hal.:wave:
Yeah Mate, I have trouble understanding what I'm talking about most of the time too.
I love it when Denis and I start waffling on in the threads and I miss the crap we all used to get up to all those (few) years ago.

Chris.:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Couldn't tell the Sprue from the actual kit...and get this...
> NO INSTRUCTIONS !!!


 The instrux are on the box end along with the glowing reviews from Scale Auto, Dave Metzner, and Chris White.
Very well illustrated (leaves Chris' work for dead) but overly complicated...

Chris.:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Crap, how COULD I forget?!!! Happy Birthday, mate, yer one of the best guys I know!:hat::hat::thumbsup:


 I know, I can't help it....:drunk:
Thanks for the wishes James. It's a privilege to know you my friend.

Chris.:hat:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> We were just yammering on about the Yama Hawg kit polar Lights gave away years ago...and Chris got one for his Birthday:thumbsup:
> Here's a shot of the kit...
> Couldn't tell the Sprue from the actual kit...and get this...
> NO INSTRUCTIONS !!!
> ...


I've never seen that before. That's cute as all get outs! _I suppose it's O.K. to call a model "cute" ?_

hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The boxes are actually full of waste sprues and old parts.
I wish I'd have been around in the old PLBB days when this was first put out. I've read and reread the Yamas Hawg threads and they're a riot!!

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh yes, a very happy birthday Chris!:hat: Its one of the few times a year the wife lets me indulge on model kits, hope you get all you wanted and then some.
James Webb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Belated Birthday gift...Here's a thread on the Yama Hawg kit:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220764&highlight=Yamas+Hawg

Here's a thread that goes slightly OT...:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221075&highlight=Yamas+Hawg

And a History lesson...:wave:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=109443&highlight=Yamas+Hawg

Cheers
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Chris! Sounds like the festivities have already started.
Did someone save me a party hat?

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks John, James, and Bob.:wave:
Here ya go Bob...:hat: have another...:hat:

Cool links Denis. I've been hunting around for info and I've come to the conclusion that the PLBB was a blast!! Lots of shennanigans were had and I'm sorry I wasn't around for the fun...

Chris,:hat:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> The boxes are actually full of waste sprues and old parts.
> Chris.


 
Is that all the kit is??? It's only now after all these years I discover what the kit is. And it isn't even _my_ birthday! Thanks for the info, Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes but only an elite group have these. I have one!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They're probably the most desirable sprues around!!
I think there were only 48 boxes ever produced.

Chris.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Many happy returns Chris! :hat:

This getting old crud isn't for the faint of heart, I'll tell ya'!


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

HaPpY BiRthDaY Chris. 

Hope you injoy the molel. " Chitty " 

Bud


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Tory and Bud.:hat:
Bud, I'm thinking of starting Chitty this week!!
I can't thank you enought for Chitty my friend. An incredible surprise!!

Chris.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

More then HAPPY to make my friends HAPPY


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What's that??? You're feeling a little Chitty...
...nothing a little Pepto Bismol won't cure...:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Chris!:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob.:hat:
It was definitely a happy one!!

Chris.:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> What's that??? You're feeling a little Chitty...
> ...nothing a little Pepto Bismol won't cure...:thumbsup:
> Denis


Yeah Denis- I'm feeling Chitty all over!!
Right at this very moment I've got a little bits of Chitty scattered all over the lounge, table, etc. I've even got little bits of Chitty glued together and filled with putty....:drunk:
We don't get Pepto- Bismol her that I'm aware of but I might have to break out the Mylanta....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

On a bit of a serious note, I have to mention that Chitty wasn't really sent for my birthday but I recieved it the day before so I'm counting it as a birthday gift.
I hope Bud doesn't mind me talking a little about him...
Bud's a member of a forum called Hobby Link International and that's where I got to know him. He has a thread there called "odd model kits" and of course I was attracted to it because of the content. We became friends through our common interest.
Last year Bud lost his teenage son Jesse and this year his wife Louise. We hadn't really talked much but a few months ago we started emailing each other and talking about life in general. I mentioned I wouldn't mind trying some of your American delicacies like Moon Pies and such and he said he'd send me some. 
When the package arrived his grail kit was inside- a mint Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!! I was shocked! It was totally unexpected!!
After the incredible tragedies he's been through, to show such kindness shows the strength and unselfish generosityof the man. I'll be building it to the very best of my abilities and hope I can do it full justice.
If Chitty's ever reissued I'll be building another for you my friend....


Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Bud.........................
.................................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Oooooooo stop, it was nothing at all Chris. I knew if anyone would love it, you would. 


I just can't wait to see some pics of it as it is being built.


Bud


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Bud.........................
> .................................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Denis


 Too right Denis!!
No worries Bud. I'll email you some pics tonight. 
I'd post some up here but I'm still figuring how to...

Chris.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Denis


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

*PICS,,,,, PICS,,,, We want PICS !*


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'm a bit late to the party but; HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS! :hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Rick.:hat:
Wow!! 3 pages!!.....

Chris.
EDIT...4 pages!!....


----------

